# AOL Users Having Problems with SOTW



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

It's been a bit frustrating having to wait on the site to load for the last couple of weeks, but I have found a way of making it a bit better. Seems when the site is loading, but very, very slow, if I open up an Internet Explorer outside of AOL (rather than using the AOL browser), the site works rather well. There are times when it is still down for even IE, but when it's working, but just slow, IE is the way to go over an AOL browser.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

I use IE and sotw is slow.
It freezes at various times of the day now and becomes impossible to navigate.

We have problems, I just get off and try later.


----------



## Kenny Garrick (Dec 4, 2007)

+1 on what saxphil has said


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't think it's just AOL


----------



## PauliePaul (Dec 6, 2008)

Grumps said:


> Seems when the site is loading, but very, very slow, if I open up an Internet Explorer outside of AOL (rather than using the AOL browser), the site works rather well.


This is a good idea for other sites as well. AOL's version of IE is often unpredictable anyway. And some sites still require some version of IE so in those cases where you can't use Firefox or something else, this is a good workaround.

For convenience, make yourself a desktop shortcut. In XP this is typically:
C:\Program Files\Internet Explore\iexplore.exe


----------



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

Grumps said:


> It's been a bit frustrating having to wait on the site to load for the last couple of weeks, but I have found a way of making it a bit better. Seems when the site is loading, but very, very slow, if I open up an Internet Explorer outside of AOL (rather than using the AOL browser), the site works rather well. There are times when it is still down for even IE, but when it's working, but just slow, IE is the way to go over an AOL browser.


Probably just coincidence. I never use AOL as a browser.


----------



## TomCoffey (Jan 12, 2007)

I am having the same problem at home (AOL) and at work (Something else--can't remember what). I don't think it is the browser.


----------



## jmathesonjr (Aug 18, 2006)

This is the first time in almost 24 hours that I got onto the site and I am not using IE or AOL. I use Google Chrome. On four occasions yesterday, Chrome told me THIS site did not EXIST! It is not AOL, IE, or anything other than THIS SITE and FORUM.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Please read my initial post again. Sometimes the site is not available to either IE or AOL. But other times, when it runs incredibly slow on AOL, I've found it will work normally with IE. That's all.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Have you tried it with the lights on?

I see more with the lights on.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Seriously though, there are times that AOL will load the site, but at an incredibly slow rate of speed. That's when IE will work better. Guess others aren't having that specific problem.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Everything works better without AOL. Period.

But, AOL is not the performance issue with this site.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> But, AOL is not the performance issue with this site.


Again, not saying it is... and never did.


----------



## PauliePaul (Dec 6, 2008)

Grumps said:


> Again, not saying it is... and never did.


I hear you, Grumps. Good tip. On this site or many others, it's probably almost always a better idea to avoid the AOL browser when possible.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Grumps said:


> Seriously though, there are times that AOL will load the site, but at an incredibly slow rate of speed. That's when IE will work better. Guess others aren't having that specific problem.


I'm doing the same thing as you, except that I am using Firefox instead of IE. I haven't had any compatabilitiy issues with Firefox either. In fact, whenever there is an issue, it is usually with my AOL or IE browsers.


----------



## jmathesonjr (Aug 18, 2006)

I am having problems with Firefox, AOL, Chrome, and IE with this site. With every computer I can use, I try to get on this site. I am rarely able to do get on now a days. 

I think I am done fighting this place.


----------



## johnnysax (Apr 9, 2004)

martysax said:


> Have you tried it with the lights on?
> 
> I see more with the lights on.


Reminds me of this.
http://www.tensionnot.com/jokes/customer_service_jokes/too_stupid_own_computer


----------

